# Are you hosting to share a DIY recipe, but you want to go over to another for the DIY? Request here for pickup.



## Therhodian (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello,

If your hosting your island to share a nice DIY recipe and someone else on the forum is doing this as well but has a recipe you really want badly?
Then you can post the topic of that host here and ask if someone can go and pick up the recipe for you.

Since many people might already have it, or some might do some help for the good cause I hope people can be motivated to open they're gates for sharing of DIY's more.

So for example your hosting a nice recipe like a ironwood bed and someone else is sharing a cutting board DIY or something else, you can then just post the topic of the host with the cutting board here and ask if someone can go in your stead.

Someone that likes to help can then see if he can go get it for you. This way you can keep hosting with your mind at ease getting the DIY you want delivered to your doorstep.

I think this topic might be a nice initiative and I hope some of you find it in your hearts to help those good people that are hosting. And might make a trip for them if you have the recipe already. Or just want to help. In the end I got a lot of recipes here by people hosting and I feel like we can help each other and stimulate each other to host some more. Because it would really break my heart if I were to host something nice making others happy but I myself miss that sweet deer scare DIY that I am looking for.

With this thread in place people that host can keep the gate open longer because they do not have to leave to grab a DIY at the other place and this way more gets shared, and more shared is better. 

*Also if you like the idea drop a like! That way I can see if there is any need for this topic. *


----------



## Jhin (Apr 16, 2020)

I figure I'll be the first request, I'm currently hosting a street piano DIY but I'm interested in this golden lucky cat one as well if anyone could get it for me!

Edit: Therhodian has posted in the thread for me, thank you!


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 16, 2020)

Jhin said:


> I figure I'll be the first request, I'm currently hosting a street piano DIY but I'm interested in this golden lucky cat one as well if anyone could get it for me!



I'm on it! Cannot promise much but I put down the request if I can come. I'm actualy queing for the street piano but I am #2 so I figure I'll flash by fast in yours. And then I can pick up the cat and bring it to you. If it is still being crafted and I get a code fo the place.

I will let you know when I tracked it down.

Edit: Alright I got your DIY so I am going to sit at the airport refreshing to see if the cat DIY is still there (if I can get a code) I'll try my best.

Edit 2: I think the lucky cat DIY that @Jhin wants is no longer being given away by that person (person is logged off). If someone reads this and has a spare one or you see someone giving one away and you already have it, pick one up for Jhin and contact her/him.

Edit 3: I sourced one from another community. And so everyone is happy people can get street piano's from Jhin, and Jhin has the lucky cat recipe. *Spread the love keep helping each other. *

We have to help each other especially those that give!


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 16, 2020)

Going to bump this. Trying to get some exposure the more people know this exists the better.


----------



## Feferily (Apr 16, 2020)

Aw, this is super sweet. Messaging so I can check back in later. <3


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello I'm a hosting a iron wood cupboard DIY

Wondering if someone could pick this up for me? 




__





						julian is crafting ironwood chair
					

Julian is crafting the ironwood chair right now. I know some people love this set so feel free to come over. his house is pretty far out of the way and requires both a vaulting pole and ladder to get to. pls just don't run over my flowers. if you can spare a few bells i'd appreciate it but...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Thanks if you can


----------



## morthael (Apr 17, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Hello I'm a hosting a iron wood cupboard DIY
> 
> Wondering if someone could pick this up for me?
> 
> ...


lmk if you still need this picked up and i can swing by!


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 17, 2020)

morthael said:


> lmk if you still need this picked up and i can swing by!



I actually had to quit hosting and playing all together something was up with work, but I'm back now  Gonna see if I can track it myself thanks for asking though.


----------



## Jhin (Apr 17, 2020)

Bumping this


----------



## Jhin (Apr 17, 2020)

Booping again bc I'm interested in the doghouse DIY and golden candle DIYS going on rn but right now I'm hosting a shell bed DIY, can anyone grab them for me?


----------



## morthael (Apr 17, 2020)

Jhin said:


> Booping again bc I'm interested in the doghouse DIY and golden candle DIYS going on rn but right now I'm hosting a shell bed DIY, can anyone grab them for me?


I can grab them for you as I already have those recipes and bring it over!


----------



## Jhin (Apr 17, 2020)

morthael said:


> I can grab them for you as I already have those recipes and bring it over!


Thank you, I'd really appreciate it! You can come get the shell bed too while you come over if you haven't already gotten it too!


----------



## morthael (Apr 17, 2020)

Jhin said:


> Thank you, I'd really appreciate it! You can come get the shell bed too while you come over if you haven't already gotten it too!


Oh that’d be great, thanks!


----------



## Jhin (Apr 18, 2020)

Here I am, again  

Currently hosting a gold screen wall recipe, but interested in this one if anyone is able to grab it for me!


----------



## InkFox (Apr 19, 2020)

Bumping this topic, I don't need anything ATM bug I figured it might be useful for some people.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

currently hosting for a pear wardrobe but id love if someone could please pick me up the ironwood bed hosted here!!




__





						Kid is crafting Ironwood bed!
					

Hi,      Kid is crafting an ironwood bed! I will try to let a couple come at a time. please be patient with me.   I will DM code to you. Don't need anything but tips are Appreciated.   :) Thank You All!         Now Closed sorry



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## InkFox (Apr 19, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> currently hosting for a pear wardrobe but id love if someone could please pick me up the ironwood bed hosted here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll go, I'll let you know if I manage to get it for you


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 19, 2020)

https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...g-manga-library-wall-diy.513298/#post-8762256 

Currently hosting but would love if someone could get this for me!


----------



## morthael (Apr 19, 2020)

Cinnamom said:


> https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...g-manga-library-wall-diy.513298/#post-8762256
> 
> Currently hosting but would love if someone could get this for me!


I can try and get this for you!


----------



## InkFox (Apr 20, 2020)

Bumping this, might be useful.


----------



## courtky (Apr 20, 2020)

This is such a cool idea, will definitely attempt to use this next time I host.


----------



## InkFox (May 1, 2020)

Bumping this useful thread.


----------



## InkFox (May 1, 2020)

Edit : nvm I managed to get it myself 

Hi, I'm currently hosting, can someone help me grab that DIY : https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...ill-have-some-free-stuff-to-give-away.525959/ ?
Thank you !


----------



## stargurg (May 1, 2020)

this is super helpful & wholesome, i'll definitely use this in the future when the need arises!


----------



## stargurg (May 2, 2020)

i'm currently hosting a iron wall rack diy & would anyone mind getting the wooden mosiac wall diy for me please? T^T


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 2, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> i'm currently hosting a iron wall rack diy & would anyone mind getting the wooden mosiac wall diy for me please? T^T


I'm hosting the wooden mosaic wall DIY, if yours finish earlier, I can wait for you, sadly it was a DIY I was missing so I don't have it to gift.


----------



## stargurg (May 2, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> I'm hosting the wooden mosaic wall DIY, if your finished earlier, I can wait for you, sadly it was a DIY I was missing so I don't have it to gift.


thank you so much! <3 it's alright, i just have one more person i believe & then i can head over o: 
THANK YOU!


----------



## Deligrace (May 2, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> thank you so much! <3 it's alright, i just have one more person i believe & then i can head over o:
> THANK YOU!



I can get it for u


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 2, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> thank you so much! <3 it's alright, i just have one more person i believe & then i can head over o:
> THANK YOU!





Deligrace said:


> I can get it for u


https://turnip.exchange/island/a1f5db61 this is the queue.


----------



## stargurg (May 2, 2020)

Deligrace said:


> I can get it for u


yes please! i would like to  keep my thread open for just a little longer for anyone who needs it, would you like anything in return ? o:


----------



## Deligrace (May 2, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> yes please! i would like to  keep my thread open for just a little longer for anyone who needs it, would you like anything in return ? o:



Nothing in return..  just visiting to get your diy from your thread


----------



## stargurg (May 2, 2020)

Deligrace said:


> Nothing in return..  just visiting to get your diy from your thread


thank you sososososo much!!


----------



## Therhodian (May 3, 2020)

Nice to see this topic is doing good.  

Bump.


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 3, 2020)

I’m hosting a diy and its really busy would someone mind getting the tiny library please? ;-;

EDIT: nvm. i found money stolen from the ground so force quit the game. .-.


----------

